# Feederfuttermix selber machen



## Ostwind Junior (7. März 2015)

Hey Leute, 
  ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Mischung aus dem Supermarkt um die Ecke für ein langsames Fließgewässer und ein schnelles Fließgewässer. In beiden hat das Wasser eine mittelstarke Trübung.
  Gefischt wird ausschließlich auf Köderfische (Brasse, Döbel, Barbe, Rotauge, etc.) ab 25cm aufwärts.
  Da ich mir mehrere Spots anlegen will, die ich von Juni – Oktober befischen werde, kann ich mir leider keine Fertigmischung kaufen, da das zu sehr ins Geld gehen würde. 
  Meine Frage bezieht sich jetzt lediglich darauf wie ich am besten die Basis aufbaue, damit es nicht zu klebrig wird und welche Farbe ich dem ganzen verpasse. 
  Weiterhin habe ich die Möglichkeit die fertige Futtermischung (trocken) zu vakuumieren und somit kann ich zu Jahresbeginn eine größere Menge herstellen. 

  Petry Heil 
  Ostwind Junior


----------



## mlkzander (7. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfuttermix selber machen*

was denkst du denn darf ein kilo kosten?

es gibt fertig mixe von deutlich unter 2€ das kilo........


----------



## Andal (7. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfuttermix selber machen*

...und diese Hausmarken-Mixe funktionieren, was mit einer Semmelbröselmischung vom Aldi erst mal hinbekommen werden muss.


----------



## feederbrassen (7. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfuttermix selber machen*

Da sucht jemand nach der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau 
die es so fast nicht gibt.
Kosten darf es fast nix,soll aber für leicht bis starkfließend :qsein und von Bresen bis Barbe abdecken .#6

Such nach nem Fertigmix im Angebot und fertig.

Wie @Andal schon geschrieben hat.


----------



## thefinish (14. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfuttermix selber machen*

gibt doch günstige mixe
oder sackware 
was willst da experementieren
kostet untern strich mehr je kilo
kuck im www nach sackware 
kenne händler 20kg 26 euro


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfuttermix selber machen*

Sackware und gut ist.

Mit Fertigfutter hatte ich zu über 90% positive Erfahrungen.

Konnte ich von Eigenkreativ Mischungen nicht gerade behaupten.Und zum ausgiebigen vorab testen ist mir mittlerweile auch meine freie Zeit zu kostbar.


----------



## Fr33 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfuttermix selber machen*

Ich kaufe auch nur Sackware..... je nach Typ halt bis zu 3 verschiedene Sorten mit unterschiedlicher Zusammensetzung und entsprechend verschiedener Bindung.

 Um daraus aber etwas die eigene Note rein zu bringen. Verwende ich gerne noch Lockstoffe, Futterfarben etc. Das ist dann aber so mit das I-Tüpfelchen....


----------



## Ostwind Junior (14. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfuttermix selber machen*

Naja sehe das ein wenig anders, 
das Experimentieren gehört einfach zum Angeln dazu und macht Laune dazu, davon mal abgesehn kannst dir so dein Futter auf jedes Gewässer abstimmen. 
Heute auf ner Messe hab ich mir aber jetzt mal nen Sack Fertigfutter gekauft um zu testen. 
Mal schauen ob ich mehr oder weniger im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr fange. Aber im Endeffekt kann ich mir 1Kg Futter für 1 € herstellen das ne perfekte Lockwirkung hat und die Fische nicht zu sehr sättigt, mein Problem ist halt noch, dass es zu sehr bindet was schlecht fürn Futterkorb ist. 
Je nachdem wie das Futter von der Messe jetzt ist, werde ich das weiterhin benutzen oder muss schauen, dass ich meinen alten Mix aufgelockert bekomme oder noch ne Arbeitende Zutat hinzufüge. 
Trotzdem Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Fr33 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfuttermix selber machen*

Naja ich sehe das inzwischen ein bisschen anders. Ich hab "früher" auch mein Futter selbst gemischt. Allerdings war da weniger der Wunsch nach dem perfekten Futter im Vordergrund, sondern eher was gescheites für nen schmalen Taler zu machen. Damals war das mit dem WWW noch nicht so verbreitet und man halt halt die Tütchen aus dem Angelshop genommen. Ne Packung DIEDRESNER (die machen gute Futter) oder sowas wie Mosella Futter usw, ging halt pro Tüte mal schnell an die 4-5€. Und das waren teils 800Gramm Beutelchen....

 Also wurde selber gemischt.... irgendwann dann nen größeren Shop gefunden, der dann Einzelmehle in normalen Mengen hatte. Damit etwas gemischt und im Endeffekt festgestellt, dass mich trotz selbermischen das Futter um die 3-4€ pro. KG gekostet hatte ... eher mehr, wenn ich noch Lockstoffe usw, rein rechne....

 Was ich mit dem ganzen geschwafel eig sagen will.... Wenn du dir nicht die Einzelmehle in 20KG Gebinden daheim auf "Lager" legen kannst, dann kommst du nicht preiswert recht. Dann noch das Gefahr, dass einem Motten das Zeug weg futtern... Mit 1€ pro Kilo wird es ein sehr sehr einfaches Futter, oder man bekommt die Einzelmehle quasi für Lau...


----------



## feederbrassen (14. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfuttermix selber machen*

Ich komme für meinen eigenen Mix auf knapp 2,50.- Für das Kilo.
Ich kaufe auch nur das was ich brauche und auch verbrauchen kann .
Dann habe ich aber das Futter genau so wie ich es brauche und weis was drin ist .
Extra Lockstoff muss da z.b nicht rein.

Ich halte die Mischung ,,Neutral" und dippe bei Bedarf den Hakenköder.
Manchmal kommen noch Gewürze hinzu,eventuelle auch Lockstoffe.
Das kommt aber nur zum tragen wenn mit mehreren auf einer Strecke gefischt wird.
Dann ist es zwar wieder etwas teurer aber was soll"s.


----------



## thefinish (15. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfuttermix selber machen*

du kannst auch sackware ohne lockstoffe bestellen,
oder fragen ob was drin ist an lockstoffen,kann passieren wenn was drin ist und du was dazu packs an lockstoffen
das es sich nicht verträgt,und wunders dich was los ist;+

bisschen eikik rein futterfarbe rein 
sieben fertig


----------



## maniana (15. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfuttermix selber machen*

da würde mich interessieren, was ist denn für 1€ pro kg alles machbar?
1€ pro kg halte ich für fast nicht machbar.


----------



## feederbrassen (15. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfuttermix selber machen*

Würde mich auch interessieren.#c


----------



## Ostwind Junior (18. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfuttermix selber machen*

So also demnächst gibts nur noch selbstgemachtes Futter ... 
da lässt man sich einmal zu nem Fertigmix verquatschen und fällt gleich damit auf die Schnauze. Grundstruktur vom Futter ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber die krieg ich genauso hin. Jetzt kann ich die restlichen 7 KG noch pimpen, damit das Geld nicht verschwendet war. 
Wie gut, dass ichs nicht erst bei unserer Rheintour getestet habe :/ sonst wär ich ganz schön aufgefallen.


----------



## feederbrassen (18. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfuttermix selber machen*



Ostwind Junior schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass ichs nicht erst bei unserer Rheintour getestet habe :/ sonst wär ich ganz schön aufgefallen.



Erzähl doch mal bitte genau was du meinst.#c


----------



## Ostwind Junior (18. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfuttermix selber machen*

Naja wenn ich den Mix pimpen muss, damit er ne Wirkung hat, würd ich mal drauf tippen, dass der Mix ******* war. Nicht mal die Brut am Rand wollte das Futter fressen. 
Weiß nicht was genau du da noch dazu wissen willst? 
Ich werde keine Namen von dem Futterhersteller nennen um denjenigen schlecht zu machen, sowas gehört sich nicht.


----------



## Fr33 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfuttermix selber machen*

Also ich weiss nicht ob man bei EINER Session bei der es nicht lief, gleich das Futter verteufeln kann.

 Nachts kühlt es noch stark ab, das Wasser ist immer noch kalt und entspreche der Stoffwechsel der Fische sehr niedrig....

 Aber muss jeder für sich entscheiden....


----------



## Andal (18. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfuttermix selber machen*

Wer lieber mit Semmelbrösel und Backaroma rumbatzeln will, der soll mit Semmelbrösel und Backaroma rumbatzeln. #h


----------



## feederbrassen (19. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfuttermix selber machen*



Ostwind Junior schrieb:


> Naja wenn ich den Mix pimpen muss, damit er ne Wirkung hat, würd ich mal drauf tippen, dass der Mix ******* war. Nicht mal die Brut am Rand wollte das Futter fressen.
> Weiß nicht was genau du da noch dazu wissen willst?
> Ich werde keine Namen von dem Futterhersteller nennen um denjenigen schlecht zu machen, sowas gehört sich nicht.



Mich interessiert auch nicht der Hersteller,das mit dem Futter pimpen reicht mir schon. 
Schließe mich aber der Aussage von Fr33 an.


----------



## racoon (19. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfuttermix selber machen*



Ostwind Junior schrieb:


> Naja sehe das ein wenig anders,
> das Experimentieren gehört einfach zum Angeln dazu und macht Laune dazu,



Wieso  fragst Du denn dann noch nach, wenn Dir das Experimentieren solche  Laune macht ? Dann lass Dir doch den Spaß nicht verderben.



Ostwind  Junior schrieb:


> Aber im Endeffekt kann ich mir 1Kg Futter für 1 €  herstellen das ne perfekte Lockwirkung hat und die Fische nicht zu sehr  sättigt,



Dann ist doch fast alles gut.



Ostwind Junior schrieb:


> ... die Fische nicht zu sehr sättigt, mein Problem ist halt noch, dass es zu sehr bindet



Woher nimmst Du dann die Weißheit, dass es nicht sättigt ? Gerade stark bindende Futter sättigen meist auch sehr stark.



Ostwind Junior schrieb:


> Nicht mal die Brut am Rand wollte das Futter fressen.



Angelst Du an nem Kühlwasserteich von einem AKW, dass  sich da jetzt schon Brut tummelt ? Und von dieser Brut erwartest Du,  dass sie sich auf nen Futterplatz stellst ?


Es hat Dir jetzt so ziemlich jeder zu einem Fertigmix geraten, trotzdem lehnst Du diese Ratschläge weiter ab. Bei derart viel Beratungsresistenz ist eigentlich jeder weitere Ratschlag verschwendete Energie.

Aber wenn Du ein Futter auflockern möchtest, dann kannst Du selbst Paniermehlpampe durch die Zugabe von Popcornmehl oder Maismehl - kein Polenta- in ein Ukeleifutter verwandeln, die Menge macht hier die Konsistenz. Oder nimmst Brausepulver.


----------



## maniana (19. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfuttermix selber machen*



Andal schrieb:


> Wer lieber mit Semmelbrösel und Backaroma rumbatzeln will, der soll mit Semmelbrösel und Backaroma rumbatzeln. #h




mal rein aus Interesse, was spricht dagegen?
Ich habe schon oft Paniermehl unters Futter gemischt und auch gut gefangen. Ist ja im Endeffekt nix anderes. |kopfkrat


----------



## Andal (19. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfuttermix selber machen*

Es soll jeder mit dem Zeug arbeiten, wonach ihm der Sinn steht. Wenn ich gefragt werde, was ich für geeignet halte, dann gebe ich meine Ansicht zum Besten. Was der Fragesteller damit macht, ist mir einerlei.

Das Thema Super Futter für fast lau ist so dermaßen ausgelutscht, dass es schon weh tut. Da muss man nichts mehr dazu sagen. #h


----------



## Fr33 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfuttermix selber machen*



maniana schrieb:


> mal rein aus Interesse, was spricht dagegen?
> Ich habe schon oft Paniermehl unters Futter gemischt und auch gut gefangen. Ist ja im Endeffekt nix anderes. |kopfkrat





Das Paniermehl ansich spricht dagegen. Hast du mal das Zeugs vom Aldi, Lidl und co. mit wasser vermengt? Das zeug wird wie Beton! Von lockerem und vorallem nicht sättigendem Futter keine Spur. Dafür ist das Zeug einfach zu grob und klebt zu sehr. Die Brotmehle die in Futtermischungen sind, sind viel feiner.


----------



## Jockel13883 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfuttermix selber machen*

http://nbangelsport.de
von denen die Sackware. Funktioniert auch ohne Zusatz von weiteren Lockstoffen, mit läufts meistens noch besser. 14 Kg Brassenfutter für 15,50 sollten einem eigentlich die Lust am teuren Experimentieren nehmen.


----------



## feederbrassen (19. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfuttermix selber machen*



maniana schrieb:


> mal rein aus Interesse, was spricht dagegen?
> Ich habe schon oft Paniermehl unters Futter gemischt und auch gut gefangen. Ist ja im Endeffekt nix anderes. |kopfkrat



Paniermehl ,nicht verwechseln mit Brata |supergri  dient wenn es fein genug ist als Basis um ein Futter aufzubauen.
Sollte dann aber z.b. Maismehl hinzu damit es nicht zu stark bindet.
Feines Paniermehl kann man auch zum strecken von Fertigfutter nehmen.


----------



## ulli1958m (19. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfuttermix selber machen*



Jockel13883 schrieb:


> http://nbangelsport.de
> von denen die Sackware. Funktioniert auch ohne Zusatz von weiteren Lockstoffen, mit läufts meistens noch besser. 14 Kg Brassenfutter für 15,50 sollten einem eigentlich die Lust am teuren Experimentieren nehmen.


das futter von NB wird ja oft gelobt....sollte man vielleicht doch mal testen|kopfkrat, den der preis ist wirklich gut und bezahlbar und bei abnahme von 14kg grundfutter wird es noch günster ebenso das feederfutter bei 14kg 

1 Euro pro kg...da lohnt ein "selbermischen" echt nicht mehr wenn die qualität stimmt  #d

#h


----------



## feederbrassen (20. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfuttermix selber machen*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> das futter von NB ,  das feederfutter bei 14kg
> 
> 1 Euro pro kg...da lohnt ein "selbermischen" echt nicht mehr wenn die qualität stimmt  #d
> 
> #h


Hi Ulli,
Ist das für Stillwasser gedacht oder vielleicht sogar am Rhein???

Grüße Ralf


----------



## ulli1958m (20. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfuttermix selber machen*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Hi Ulli,
> Ist das für Stillwasser gedacht oder vielleicht sogar am Rhein???
> 
> Grüße Ralf


Hallo Ralf,
das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen aber ich denke ein Anruf genügt bei NB

Ich suche ein Futter für den Kanal und für Fließgewässer. Es sollte eben relativ günstig sein, da man doch für die beiden Gewässerarten viel Futter übers Jahr benötigt gegenüber dem Feedern.

Falls ich bei NB bestellen sollte werde ich 2,5kg Feederfutter mit bestellen....vielleicht ist das ja auch super und ich würde auch da über 50% sparen.

_*Deswegen wäre es schön wenn sich noch andere zum Futter äussern die NB schon mal ausprobiert haben*_

#h


----------



## Slick (20. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfuttermix selber machen*

War mal im Laden.Das Futter roch nicht schlecht,aber ist halt alles in Richtung süß Vanille,Schoko usw.(hier stehen sie mehr auf fischig)

Ich habe mir dann doch lieber Marcel van den Eynde Gold und Silber geholt und mit Monster Crab Fischöl und andren wohlriechenden Dips gepimpt.


Grüße


----------



## Jockel13883 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfuttermix selber machen*

Ich nutze vor allem das Brassen-Vanille von NB. Funktioniert in einem Altrhein ohne Strömung und einem Baggersee mit Verbindung zum Rhein super.


----------



## Brachsenfan (22. März 2015)

*AW: Feederfuttermix selber machen*

Hallo zusammen

 Ich fische auch fast nur das Futter von NB.
 Hab da auch schon verschiedene Futtersorten ausprobiert(z.B. Rotaugen-Spazial-Mischung, Brassen-Spezial-Mischung, Maismehl gelb/süß, Hanfmehl, Semmelmehl, Vanille-Biskuit,...)
 Haben bisher alle recht gut funktioniert.
 Musst halt ausprobieren, welches Futter bzw. Mischung bei dir zu den verschiedenen Jahreszeiten passt. Dann dürfte das aber ganz sicher funktionieren. 

 Schon mal viel Petri Heil!

 Gruß
 Brachsenfan


----------



## CKeins (6. März 2017)

*AW: Feederfuttermix selber machen*

Ich wärm das Thema mal auf. Leider kam zur eigentlichen Frage hier damals ja nicht viel, vielleicht gibt es ja inzwischen weitergehende Erfahrungen. 

Ich hab selbst ein wenig mit Semmelbrösel rumprobiert, find das aber nicht gerade ideal - also vor allem nicht in stehenden Wassern. Es passiert doch ziemlich schnell, dass man einfach nur einen Teigklumpen im Körbchen hat. Eine andere Basis wäre daher vielleicht prima. Grieß/Haferflocken-Mix vielleicht? Ich wollt mich in der Frage auch nochmal mit großmütterlichen Küchenrohstoffkennern beraten, habs nur ein paarmal vergessen, als Gelegenheit war.

(Nebenher: Es geht mir dabei eher ums Prinzip als den Preis. Ich vermeide ja für mich selbst schon Industriefutter so gut es geht, mache Gemüse und Fleisch in eigenem Anbau und geh halt angeln. Da hab ich dann keinen Bock, Fertigfutter im bunten Plastebeutel zu kaufen.)


----------



## Roach05 (6. März 2017)

*AW: Feederfuttermix selber machen*

Vieleicht hilft dir das hier weiter:

http://www.champions-team.de/tipps-und-tricks/profitipps/2008/Futtermehle.php

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. März 2017)

*AW: Feederfuttermix selber machen*



CKeins schrieb:


> Ich wärm das Thema mal auf. Leider kam zur eigentlichen Frage hier damals ja nicht viel, vielleicht gibt es ja inzwischen weitergehende Erfahrungen.
> 
> Ich hab selbst ein wenig mit Semmelbrösel rumprobiert, find das aber nicht gerade ideal - also vor allem nicht in stehenden Wassern. Es passiert doch ziemlich schnell, dass man einfach nur einen Teigklumpen im Körbchen hat. Eine andere Basis wäre daher vielleicht prima. Grieß/Haferflocken-Mix vielleicht? Ich wollt mich in der Frage auch nochmal mit großmütterlichen Küchenrohstoffkennern beraten, habs nur ein paarmal vergessen, als Gelegenheit war.
> 
> (Nebenher: Es geht mir dabei eher ums Prinzip als den Preis. Ich vermeide ja für mich selbst schon Industriefutter so gut es geht, mache Gemüse und Fleisch in eigenem Anbau und geh halt angeln. Da hab ich dann keinen Bock, Fertigfutter im bunten Plastebeutel zu kaufen.)



Ich bau gerade meine Homepage auf, fürs Thema See hab ich gute Rezepte, die geb ich gern Preis. Aber gleich gesagt:

Haferflocken sind seeeeeehr bindig. Paniermehl kann, wenn dort Enten gefüttert werden dein bester Freund sein, was aber dann sehr wichtig ist:

Maismehl oder Zwiebackmehl zum Strecken, beides sind weniger bindige Mehle. Dann musst du auch Sieben, minimum 3x-4x am Besten erst durch 4mm dann durch 2mm. Am Ende hast du meist gut lösliches Futter, es denn, du nimmst zuviel Wasser, dann ist immer Doof.

Lg


----------



## CKeins (6. März 2017)

*AW: Feederfuttermix selber machen*

Super, das hatte ich so noch nicht gefunden. Das erklärt im Grunde nahezu alles. Und die ganzen Brot- und Bisquit-Mehle kann ich selbst machen...werd ja von einer Garten-Nachbarin ohnehin reichlich mit den getrockneten Resten aus ner Uni-Mensa versorgt und im Gegenzug gibts dann vor Weihnachten mal nen küchenfertiges Kaninchen zurück.


----------



## DUSpinner (6. März 2017)

*AW: Feederfuttermix selber machen*

Zu meinen Stipphochzeiten  in den 70 – 90iger Jahren, in denen ich mehrere 100 KG pro Jahr versenkt habe und es noch nicht so viele, gute Fertigmischungen gab, war es Pflicht, selber zu mischen um a) erfolgreich zu sein und b) die Kosten einigermaßen im Griff zu bekommen.
  Heute sieht alles anders aus. Weniger Futter durch Futterkorbangelei und weniger Fische sowie ein breitgefächertes Fertigfutterangebot. Wie schon geschrieben tlw. auch günstig (Hausmarken).
  Wer individuell trotzdem sein Futter selber mischen will, weil er günstig bis für lau an die Grundsubstanzen (Mais-,Panier-, Brot-, Zwieback-, Kuchenmehl) kommt muss sich mit der Konsistenz bzw. der Wirkung des Futters auskennen und experimentieren. Dabei hilft der o.g. Link.


----------

